# Anatolian Dreams Fingerless Gloves



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anatolian-dreams-fingerless-gloves

Warm your hands with these mitts that give an exotic feel to your adventures. Edged with easy-to-knit braids and stranded for double thickness, these mitts will warm you through the cold months in style.

$5.00, but use the coupon code MANYMITTS and get a 50% discount through September 9, 2015!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful - love your design and think I will have to have it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

willi66 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

bglass said:


> Stunning!


Glad you like them!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Patian said:


> Beautiful - love your design and think I will have to have it!


Thank you! Be sure to use the coupon code to make your purchase even happier!


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Yours are beautiful! 
Thank you for sharing the link and coupon code. I know just who to make these for, for Christmas!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thank you! Be sure to use the coupon code to make your purchase even happier!


I just purchased the pattern, code worked perfectly, and am quite impressed with the detail you have included - thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Patian said:


> I just purchased the pattern, code worked perfectly, and am quite impressed with the detail you have included - thank you!


I love it when my code actually works! LOL! These were tested, tested, and tested again, so the pattern should be easy to follow! Good luck!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sewgin said:


> Yours are beautiful!
> Thank you for sharing the link and coupon code. I know just who to make these for, for Christmas!


Glad you like them! Even though they look intricate, they worked up fast for me and my testers. You should be able to breeze right through them!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> They are gorgeous


Thanks so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing. Love your pattern!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - love the design!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really exceptional ..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Shauna0320 said:


> Amazing. Love your pattern!


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> Very nice - love the design!


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Really exceptional ..


Thanks so much!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my!!! How beautiful they are. I wonder if i could ever knit them. Must give them a try. No progress without effort.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my! Lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Wow!!!!


Yes, a lot of eye candy in this one!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Lovely!


Thank you so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

highihid said:


> Oh my!!! How beautiful they are. I wonder if i could ever knit them. Must give them a try. No progress without effort.


Yes, you most definitely can knit them! They have been extensively tested and the testers were really picky about making sure that everything was clear for everyone who might knit them. My testers are the best! Go for it! You can do it!


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

Would the pattern lend its self to full mittens? I like it very much.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your gloves. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nonalehm said:


> Would the pattern lend its self to full mittens? I like it very much.


To make them full mittens, I would either add half a pattern to the tip and taper the top or else discontinue the pattern and make the tip the main color only and taper the tip. Either way would be easy to do.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Dogyarns, these are awesome! The braid steals the show. I know I could knit them if I put my mind to it. Thanks for the discount code. Now do you also have one where I can buy some patience? That might be my deal breaker.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

ptspraker said:


> I love your gloves. They are gorgeous!!!


Glad you like them! They seem to be a hit with a lot of folks. Who knew? :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linzers said:


> Dogyarns, these are awesome! The braid steals the show. I know I could knit them if I put my mind to it. Thanks for the discount code. Now do you also have one where I can buy some patience? That might be my deal breaker.


Patience...hmmm. I have a lace scarf by that name coming up next year. Would that help you out? :lol:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Patience...hmmm. I have a lace scarf by that name coming up next year. Would that help you out? :lol:


Yes, you made me laugh. Now I am off to see what else you have published. Nice way to make a new customer...what's the saying? "...honey, not vinegar"?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linzers said:


> Yes, you made me laugh. Now I am off to see what else you have published. Nice way to make a new customer...what's the saying? "...honey, not vinegar"?


Yum! I loves me some honey! Now I am craving a peanut butter and honey sandwich! :roll:


----------



## Pink paperclip (Jul 28, 2015)

I want to take the time to thank all of you designers and newbies as well . U.S. Oldies and you youngies for all the time you put into this forum to learn or to teach You are the best!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks!! just purchased!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Pink paperclip said:


> I want to take the time to thank all of you designers and newbies as well . U.S. Oldies and you youngies for all the time you put into this forum to learn or to teach You are the best!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> thanks!! just purchased!!


Thank you! Look forward to seeing your mitts!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are beautiful


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> those are beautiful


Thanks so much!


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Very beautiful pattern!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sophianurse said:


> Very beautiful pattern!


Thank you!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried to use your code today for the beautiful handwarmers and it wouldn't work


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Wee Brenda said:


> I tried to use your code today for the beautiful handwarmers and it wouldn't work


Just 'rebooted' it and checked it and it is working now. Thanks!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much will go get it now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Wee Brenda said:


> Thank you very much will go get it now.


Thanks so much!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sramkin said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for posting the link.


My pleasure!


----------



## AnastasiaH42 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

